# Mondays



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

How fast do mondays fill up? Is april a buzy time at the PCD?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Friday's are the busiest with Monday's coming in second. However, I just checked and they said most Monday's in April 2009 still have availability.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, I was just trying to plan a little. My 328i is still awaiting transport. I used miltary sales so i guess they will call me when it gets on a ship to set up my PDC date.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

how do fridays look right now for April 09?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

darkchild001 said:


> Thanks, I was just trying to plan a little. My 328i is still awaiting transport. I used miltary sales so i guess they will call me when it gets on a ship to set up my PDC date.


You've got it. Once it clears customs at the port in New Jersey they will be able to schedule it and you will be contacted from the military sales department.

Look forward to hopefully seeing you soon. Thanks for all that you do for our country :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

photohunts said:


> how do fridays look right now for April 09?


Currently every Friday in April is already full.


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

I cant wait to come pick it up. How long does it normaly take to clear customs?
Thanks for your support.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in responding...

In your question lies the problem, it varies greatly. We have been seeing anything from 2 days to 2 weeks lately. Lately, we've been averaging about 7-8 weeks from time the vehicle was dropped off in Europe.

I hope that helps! Let me know if you need anything else :thumbup:

Jonathan


----------



## darkchild001 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got word that my car should be at the port on 27 Mar, so hopeful i can pick it up on 6 or 13 april


----------

